# Venison Summer Sausage in MES 40



## deersmoker58 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just thought i would post a pic of my first full batch of venison summer sausage.  All venison with no pork or beef added. Came up with my own  recipe.  Smoked it in my MES 40 but used the AMNPS for the smoke...8 hours of maple smoke...10 hours overall to get the internal temp to 155.  Started out at 120 for 90 min...then 140 for 90 min then 170 till done....i did bump to 180 for like the last hour as it was taking forever to get the internal temp up.

I don't have a sausage stuffer so just use my jerky cannon with a sausage tube.  I only put a tube's worth of meat in each casing so they are only about a foot long

 recipe is real simple.

for 3 lbs of venison:

1/2 cup of dark brown sugar

1/4 cup of McCormick rotisserie chicken season

1 tbls spoone of garlic and herb seasoning (no salt)

3/4 cup of finely shredded cheddar cheese (it seems to act like binder but is probably not needed)

3/4 cup of high temp cheese (used pepper jack and cheddar..the next time i will double it as it could use more cheese for my taste)

Mortons tender quick @ 1 1/2 tbs per lb.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

They really look good! Nice job!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks tasty both of my cohorts said. Now I would like to see the meat next time thou.


----------



## deersmoker58 (Dec 30, 2011)

not sure what you mean by 'see the meat next time'.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 30, 2011)

looks great.


----------



## roller (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats what I like PURE VENISON !!!!!!   They look GREAT !


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2011)

Well it passes the eyeball test. Now for the most important test. How does it taste? I am interested to hear if it ends up a bit dry or not since there isn't any pork or beef trim/fat added.


----------



## deersmoker58 (Dec 30, 2011)

They seem plenty moist to me and they are getting eaten pretty fast here at home by all..and i just made them this week!  All opions are positive so i don't see any major changes to the recipe or process at this time. I pack the casing pretty tight. Here is closer pic of some pepper jack slices


----------



## driedstick (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## ldrus (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## boykjo (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice 58..........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW!

They look Awesome!!!

Did any smoke penetrate the casings?

Todd


----------



## deersmoker58 (Dec 30, 2011)

I used fiberous casing which are supposed to allow the smoke to penetrate and they have a nice smokey taste.  I used all maple for these.  this is only my 6 time to smoke something so i am very new to this.  they go very nicely with the cheese i smoke last week using only the AMPS.

btw...Todd you smoker is an outstanding product.  Masterbuilt should be paying attention and just eliminate their chip tray and include your smoker instead!


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 31, 2011)

deersmoker, nice looking SS. They look mighty tastey!


----------



## crclass (Dec 11, 2016)

Cleaver using the jerky shooter! I like to do 1 LB SS so that would work well. I did buy a 5LB sausage stuffer from LEM and they are pricey but nice. Looks like you have a great new hobby.


----------

